# T-jet Armature testing



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried this procedure for testing T-jet Armature? The reason I ask is some of the drag racing moteor draw so much currect it would not make sense to test them on a Dyno so I was thing this would give you an idea how powerfull the Armature would be. 


experiment on the magnetic field strength that is produced when a pole of an armature is energized. As you know, the armature pole is energized with an electrical current running through ( technically, on the surface of ) the wire wrapped around a material that is magnetizable, creating a magnetic field that is opposite to that of the permanent magnet the armature is rotating towards. These two opposite magnetic fields attract causing the armature to accelerate until it reaches it’s maximum rpm.

What I wanted to do was to measure the strength of the magnetic field produced by various types; inline and pancake, and different winds; stock, Super II, and rewind. Following is the setup:

WrightWay 1/24th Power Supply, 0v to 11.75v DC, 0 to 10 amps

WrightWay ( Acello ) Gauss Meter, -1999g to 1999g, 

All arms tested at 0.99 vDC. Reading in gauss for one pole.

All Electronics $0.50 slot car motor: 30 gauss ( This is a Mabuchi HT-50 type Can Motor )

Tomy Super G+ Armature: 62 gauss

Auto World T-Jet 500 Armature: 52 gauss

Aurora Blue Tip Drag Armature: 91 gauss

Aurora Super II Armature: 128 gauss

Own Rewind, 9.5 feet of 36 on a 2 lam Armature: 141 gauss

Some information for those of you who are thinking about rewinds. I know that the question was asked about the difference between the same ohm armatures but having different wire sizes. It’s all about which can carry the most current the most efficiently; the larger the wire the greater the current capacity the more work it can do. Maybe not in the way you want it to, but, that is where all the other factors of slot car racing come into play.

I needed to do this experiment to help me design a 12 ohm can motor for BRASCAR and scratchbuilding applications without needing to turn down the volts. Hopefully, in a few weeks I’ll have something to share.

Here’s a photo of some arms done back in the 70’s, the two on the right by me, the two on the left by Merril Rowe.



Be Good,

Keith VanAtta


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pictures?*



dtomol said:


> Has anyone tried this procedure for testing T-jet Armature? The reason I ask is some of the drag racing moteor draw so much currect it would not make sense to test them on a Dyno so I was thing this would give you an idea how powerfull the Armature would be.
> 
> 
> experiment on the magnetic field strength that is produced when a pole of an armature is energized. As you know, the armature pole is energized with an electrical current running through ( technically, on the surface of ) the wire wrapped around a material that is magnetizable, creating a magnetic field that is opposite to that of the permanent magnet the armature is rotating towards. These two opposite magnetic fields attract causing the armature to accelerate until it reaches it’s maximum rpm.
> ...




I cannot see the pictures


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Was Dennis posting this for Keith VanAtta, or copying for us?
SJJ


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

I had posted this for everone to see. I was just giving Kenith the credit for the original post.


----------

